# Should I isolate cats with Fleas ?



## QPR Steve (Aug 9, 2010)

We have had a terrible flea problem for 4 weeks now, We have treated the cats with Advocat and have hoovered and sprayed the house over and over again. And have fleed the cats twice a day.
My wife has been bitten to pieces and wakes up each morning with several new flea bites.
We thought we had finally got rid of the fleas, but 3 days ago and whole load more appeared.
After this new batch of fleas, A few days ago, We decided to isolate the cats in just two rooms in the house in order to try to keep the fleas in just two rooms in the house, we go into the room 3 times a day in different clothes (so the fleas dont jump onto our clothes) to feed them.

but the poor things look so sad, its like they are in prison and we both feel its a little cruel to keep then in just 2 rooms but we just dont know how to keep the fleas out of the rest of the house.

they are due for the next Adocat treatment in 2 days, so we may keep them in the room until then and then let them out. They normally have a free run of the house.


Are we doing the right thing, as both me and my wife dont like this but we just dont know how to beat or contain the fleas ?


----------



## Hols<3Millie (Sep 2, 2010)

i wouldn't really see the point as they'll crawl around on you skin (sometimes without you noticing, they'll crawl under the doors on the floor. The only method i see is to treat the house and pets on the same day - my dogs got bad fleas but i'm waiting for the house spray  x


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

QPR Steve said:


> We have had a terrible flea problem for 4 weeks now, We have treated the cats with Advocat and have hoovered and sprayed the house over and over again. And have fleed the cats twice a day.
> My wife has been bitten to pieces and wakes up each morning with several new flea bites.
> We thought we had finally got rid of the fleas, but 3 days ago and whole load more appeared.
> After this new batch of fleas, A few days ago, We decided to isolate the cats in just two rooms in the house in order to try to keep the fleas in just two rooms in the house, we go into the room 3 times a day in different clothes (so the fleas dont jump onto our clothes) to feed them.
> ...


This won't be a new infestation of fleas - it will be the fleas from the pupae that were already in your carpets and soft furnishings. What you have done so far wqith the Advocate and the house spray is absolutely correct and will have killed all the fleas there were - but no flea treatments - abosolutely none of them - can kill the flea pupae, so when these pupae hatch it seems as if you have a new infestation. But the Advocate will still be working, and will kill these new fleas before they have time to breed, and then you will be free. So it is actually best not to lock up your cats - the more rooms they are in, the more fleas will jump on them, bite them and die!


----------

